# Chopped wheat or oil seed rape straw as bedding



## Patches (13 May 2009)

Anyone used it?

How does it compare to shavings?

20kgs bales of the chopped straw are markedly cheaper than shavings. Just looking into alternatives, ready for that dreaded W word (winter!)


----------



## martlin (13 May 2009)

I have used both - that's what NedzBedz is.
Nedzbedz original is wheat straw, very soft and fluffy but not as absorbant as shavings.
Nedzbedz Pro is rape straw and it is brilliant, be it a bit less fluffy.


----------



## elizabethshaw (13 May 2009)

it's ok - certainly cheaper than shavings so has cut down our bedding costs. if it's just chopped hay it can be a problem as not particularly absorbent and very tasty when fresh! when we use that we just spray it with a mixture of tea, vinegar and tea tree oil and water. the advantage of this type of bedding is that it is very fluffy and excellent for horses that need a deep bed (we have a horse that gets bald hocks if not really dep and stable, and this suits him even better then shavings. some of the chopped hay bedding is treated with smelly stuff like disenfectant, so stops them eating it. sometimes this bedding has a small amount of shavings in it too. the nedz bed pro is chopped hemp i think, and it's not so fluffy but is more absorbent but is dearer. it does seem to depend on how wet/messy etc your horse is..


----------



## BlueberryPocket (13 May 2009)

I've not used to either but actually came on here tonight to see what the chat was about bedding. Our shavings have just went up to £6/bale and there is no way i can afford this. 

Have tried wood pellets but didn't really like it, it wasn't great to work with and didn't look or feel very comfortable. It was cheap and very absorbent on the plus side but I did i find i had to put shavings on top of the wood pellets. 

I'm interested to hear what others are doing.


----------



## martlin (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
it's ok - certainly cheaper than shavings so has cut down our bedding costs. if it's just chopped hay it can be a problem as not particularly absorbent and very tasty when fresh! when we use that we just spray it with a mixture of tea, vinegar and tea tree oil and water. the advantage of this type of bedding is that it is very fluffy and excellent for horses that need a deep bed (we have a horse that gets bald hocks if not really dep and stable, and this suits him even better then shavings. some of the chopped hay bedding is treated with smelly stuff like disenfectant, so stops them eating it. sometimes this bedding has a small amount of shavings in it too. the nedz bed pro is chopped hemp i think, and it's not so fluffy but is more absorbent but is dearer. it does seem to depend on how wet/messy etc your horse is.. 

[/ QUOTE ]
AEhhm, it's NOT chopped hay, it's chopped straw 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And NedzBedz Pro is definitely oil seed rape straw not hemp


----------



## Patches (13 May 2009)

My shavings are now at £7.50 per bale (thoroughbred)!!!!

I had to put P on shavings last year when she started with her sinus issues. I know now that it was a cyst, which she's had removed via surgery, but I can't risk any dust related issues now...hence why I want to find an alternative.

I now have two on shavings as I used to have liveries. When they left I moved one of my other horses down into the stable next to her to keep her company. He is also on shavings to help her out breathing wise.

It's all new to me......I have used our own very good quality barley straw for years. I'd go as far as to say it's less dusty than the shavings, but I was still asked to take her off it.

Seems the Oil Seed Rape chopped straw is the way to go....although I didn't get a price for that. 

Any ideas how much per bale it is martlin, seeing as you use it?


----------



## martlin (13 May 2009)

I don't use it at the moment, but couple of months ago when I bought a pallet it was £5.50 + VAT per bag, a pallet is only 30 bales and obviously the more you order the cheaper it gets.
I found it also more efficient than shavings.


----------



## Patches (13 May 2009)

The company we're hoping to buy from sells in pallets of 35. Their traditional shavings are £5.50 plus VAT, so I'm hoping this will be a bit cheaper.

Chopped Wheat Straw was £3.50 +VAT.


----------



## the watcher (14 May 2009)

Wow, prices are so much lower around your way!

I have been using chopped rape straw for a couple of years now, and have tried just about everything over the years. I deep litter it and find it works really well with minimal smell


----------



## alsxx (14 May 2009)

I use chopped rape straw (Bliss) and really like it. Would definately recommend.


----------



## miller (14 May 2009)

Use double dust extracted chopped straw on rubber mats (previously had a full be of it) at £4 per bale

I love it with my clean gelding but OH doesn't like it so much with a messy mare who wee's everywhere - he preferred shavings or Laysoft


----------



## HayleyandBob (15 May 2009)

i love it, smells good to !


----------

